# Ball Bearing wheelsets



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Have begun the process of upgrading and wow, what a difference. I try to pick up used San Val wheelsets whenever they show on eBay for my normal rolling stock and have gotten both LGB and Train-Li ones for pickup axels. Makes a huge difference. On my LGB moguls, I put the Train-Li's on the pickup axles and the San Val's on the non and those locos (with a traction tire) will now outpull the Bachmann Annie. A pricey venture for sure, but if you ever struggle with locomotive pulling power, especially around curves, this is a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TJH;

The Aristo/Delton 2-8-0 shown below would heat up just trying to pull its train on a level surface. All the cars had metal wheels and two sets of plunger pickups (for lights) per car.










I converted the cars to ball bearing wheels. Now each car gets lighting current from eight wheels, and the locomotive runs with a cool motor.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Bearings do make a signifecant differance.

I converted all my USA articulated container cars to ball bearin wheels

Got them here.

http://www.avidrc.com/

I use 3x6x2.5 flanged.


I got mine for 1 dollar each....I have not checked if the price has gone up. 


JJ


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

How are you converting to ball bearing wheelsets using just the bearings instead of replacing the whole assembly? Do you have some photos?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember to make the distinction between: 

ball bearings in the journals (both wheels fixed to the axle) that JJ is talking about 
better rolling resistance on straights 
lower cost conversion 
not much help on curves 

AND 

ball bearings in the wheels (both wheels rotate freely independent of the axle) that TJH ist talking about 
better rolling resistance on straights 
higher cost conversion 
helps on curves 
normally also available with power pickup connectors for each rail 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPS! Mine are LGB sets with the ball bearings in the wheels. 

I have a couple pairs of the Train-Li ball bearing wheel sets, but have yet to install them in anything. 

My Aristo-Craft snowplow has Aristo's ball bearing wheels, but they are not as free-rolling as the LGB sets. 

Hope that clears things up, 
David Meashey


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

The SVRR ones (admittedly purchased used) definitely aren't as free rolling as the Train-Li ones. Then again, got them for a whole lot cheaper, and they still are a major improvement over the stock ones so can't complain. Waiting for my LGB ones to arrive but I'm expecting similar quality to the Train-Li's. I looked into the Aristo's but most people's opinions weren't that high especially as pickups. Since I don't have that many pickup trucks (for now), figured it was worth it to go for the best for the trucks where they are in use.


----------

